

Why aren't we building our own Printers? - theschwa
http://www.reddit.com/r/openprinter_announce/comments/aotep/announcing_the_openprinter_project/

======
theschwa
There's an intro article on this on Hackaday as well
[http://hackaday.com/2010/01/26/why-arent-we-building-our-
own...](http://hackaday.com/2010/01/26/why-arent-we-building-our-own-
printers/)

With all the excitement around 3D printers, it would be nice to see something
similar in 2D or at least a combination.

